# Priska's final swimming video!.



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That one got a little blurry towards the end.  I'm so glad she got to spend her last day doing what she loved best. Swim hard at the bridge sweet Priska.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She was enjoying herself, I'm glad she got to do what she loved right to the end.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh I loved it...I cried too  <hugs>


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I think my monitor is broken again....... 
Bless her heart. You can see how happy she was with ther tail wagging the entire time. Sending you strength.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for yr sweet comments!.
I miss her,so much!.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She looked so happy swimming....I love how she had to go to the same spot every time, drop her toy and give a good shake.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

janine said:


> She looked so happy swimming....I love how she had to go to the same spot every time, drop her toy and give a good shake.


Yes,that spot,always,was her favorite cos it gave shade and she could hide away,from her annoying sibbling,by going under it!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldenhovawart*

Goldenhovawart

Priska looked so happy in the pool! Your Hovawart is a beauty, too!!

Where do you live; that is a beautiful pool!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

janine said:


> She looked so happy swimming....I love how she had to go to the same spot every time, drop her toy and give a good shake.


I was going to say this also! I also love how she watched the ball carefully to plan her attack on it!

Very nice video. Sending hugs {{{{{}}}}}.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

SPLASSHH! I remember that sound, and great way to interrupt a conversation! 
Rest in Peace Priska.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

She was so happy. It makes me happy.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Priska sure loved to swim. Your video reminds me of our Dolly. Every day she would swim laps in our backyard pond.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a very sweet video, she was a very lucky girl!


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Priska is so pretty. My boy LOVES to swim, and I see that Priska and my boy, Winnie, have many similar behaviors. I'm so happy that she got to spend her limited time doing what she loved best. Winnie will spend his last moments swimming, too. Winnie's and Priska's behavior is so similar, you'd think they were the same dog. Swim hard, Priska!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,she loved swimming(like most golden do) and as she was quite impatient,she would dive,for her toys,time and time,again!.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh she was a beauty - I saw this posted before but needed to be home to watch - she did love swimming, didn't she?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My home dial-up won't load this at all and I could only get the first 11 seconds to play at work.:doh:

The little bit I got to watch sure was sweet. Priska just leaped into that pool!

I'm so sorry you lost your lovely girl, but so glad she had such a wonderful life.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

She could sure wag that tail!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Enzos_Mom said:


> She could sure wag that tail!


Oh yes, that tail,always wagged,even when sleeping,lol!.


----------

